# Non-GSD: Diesel, Rottweiler b. 2002 - 2009



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

I am posting this for a friend of mine because I know we have Rottie lovers on the board.

Don had always had Rottweilers and Mastiffs in his life, and, after his last one passed away in the 90s, he said "never again."

In 2003, one of his friends went to the local animal shelter to pick up some dogs for her rescue when she saw Diesel.

"Don, they have a 10 mths old male purebred Rottie down here. If you don't come get him, they'll put him to sleep."

Don drove down to the shelter, spent time with the Rottie, and he went home. He had to "think about it." As Don describes it.....I thought about it for 3 minutes, made a U-turn and adopted him.

He named him "Diesel."

For years Diesel lived the high life with Don: fenced yard, knowledgeable owner, etc. He'd steal Don's work gloves when Don was out in the yard and play keep away. When Don would mow his yard, Diesel was in the house bounding from window to window looking for his pal and that "loud machine." He'd accompany Don to photo shoots for sportbike magazines and to races.

A few months ago, Don told me that Diesel wasn't doing well: cancer. They were going to try chemo and other treatments for him.

Last week, I received an e-mail with the subject line, "Diesel." I knew what had happened before even opening it.

Sure enough, the cancer was too aggressive, and Don couldn't put Diesel through any more treatment. The decision was made to euthanize him and end his suffering.

He's not a Sheppie, but he still deserves a little memory. Saved from Death Row to live a happy and full life with an owner who truly loved him.


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

RIP Diesel. My thoughts and prayers are out to all who where touched by Diesels life.


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

i know how hard it is to lose a loved pet no matter what breed,,, Lucky dog to be saved and ahve a great life,,,,, God gives them to su for just a little while until he is ready to take them home again.. It is sometimes wrose then losing a human,,,, the pets are more loyal in every way......


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

That is wonderful and so sad at the same time.


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

Sweet Diesel, What a wonderful life you had with your awesome owner Don!!!

It breaks my heart I love the Rotts also!!


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

Rest well Diesel but look too for Jesse (Ms. Attitude) at the Bridge. She'll be the Rotti chasing butterflies and then going "oh yuck" and spitting them back out when she catches them. You will surely be missed but never forgotten. Hugs to those that mourn your journey.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

What a touching story. RIP Diesel. My heart reaches out to Don who was kind enough to take this boy in and let him truly experience life.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Shel, please let Don know that he is in my prayers. What a touching story, a wonderful change of luck for sweet Diesel to have Don come into his life. Rest in peace, sweetie Diesel.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> Please tell your friend all dogs are special, no matter what the breed maybe. I am sorry for his loss.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

RIP Diesel.









I am so glad he got a second chance at a wonderful life,


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so very sorry for his loss. Please express all of our prayers and hugs to your friend. 

Run free at the bridge sweet Diesel, daddy loved you enough to let you go and not put you through any more suffering. You have the bravest daddy for giving you such a selfless gift.


----------

